# Ground noise!



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

When my cd player is ON theres a high pitch humming noise that grows louder with the rev of the engine. Is it a grounding problem from the amp? 

Iv'e done a lot a e-brake slides and it whips my box around and tears out the wires so this happened to many times and one time it started to make the noise lol.

thanks.


----------



## blacktruckryder (Oct 22, 2005)

Try grounding the amp again or detach the ground from the chassis and clean the area where its grounded.
What kind of head unit do you have? I ask because a lot of Pioneer units have RCA grounding issues.


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

Yea its a pioneer. I'll try to re-ground the wire from the amp and see if it helps.

Thanks


----------



## blacktruckryder (Oct 22, 2005)

Check out this thread>>>Engine whine and ground loop fixes... take two - Car Audio Forum - CarAudio.com


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

I HAVE A PIONEER H/U AND IT DOESNT DO THIS.


I DONT THINK ITS PIONEER'S H/U FAULT PROBABLY MORE FAULT GOES TO THE INSTALLER. MAKE SURE THE RCA ARENT CLOSE TO THE POWER WIRE AS WELL. 

PROBABLY WHY THE PROBLEM IS BLAMMED ON PIONEER IS BECAUSE MOST PEOPLE USE THEM CAUSE, NO DOUBT THEY MAKE A GREAT PRODUCT.

MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A EYELET CRIMP TERMINAL AND NOT NAKED WIRE UNDER A BOLT.

MAKE SURE YOUR GROUND IS AS BIG ARE BIGGER THEN YOU POWERWIRE


----------



## blacktruckryder (Oct 22, 2005)

dflw_99 said:


> I HAVE A PIONEER H/U AND IT DOESNT DO THIS.
> 
> 
> I DONT THINK ITS PIONEER'S H/U FAULT PROBABLY MORE FAULT GOES TO THE INSTALLER. MAKE SURE THE RCA ARENT CLOSE TO THE POWER WIRE AS WELL.
> ...



This is a known problem with a lot of Pioneer head units. I personally have owned 3 Pioneer units that didn't have the problem and only 1 that does, my current unit DEH-5800mp.
But definitley, a well grounded amp and head unit will make a world of difference.

Also make sure your gain is set correctly.


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

:loser: I DONT AGREE WITH YOU BUT O WELL


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm not raggin on pioneer or anything ive had the same system for two years, and its been perfectly fine. (props to pheonix gold) but iv'e just ripped the wires out of placce to many times and it begain to make the noise.


----------

